# Smallest goldfish?



## fishboy

Well my neighbors want a goldfish. I'll try my best to sway them towards something smaller and easier as a begginer fish but if worse comes to worse what's the smallest goldfish that they can buy at a place like petsmart? I think they're getting a 10 gallon but I'll see if I can push them to a 15 or 20


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x

All goldfish have the potential to grow to 10" or more, try your hardest to talk them into a bigger tank, but if they really must get a goldie, Pearlscales tend to stay a bit smaller, but im most cases they will get as large as any other fish, tell them to stay away from orandas or commons/comets etc. as these will definatly grow big.
There is a breed called the Siamese doll but there is quite a bit of confuzion going on with that one and i think it can grow big.. but you probably wont be able to find one anyway..
Make sure they go through the cycling bussiness first too, although im sure you know all that


----------



## fishboy

I'll make it my new goal to get them of of goldfish, plus pearlscales and all fanceys can have intestinal problems so I don't think they'll be good for noobs


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x

good plan


----------



## BlueMaxx

have them just get some "feeder" fish. cheap easy to take care of and they will do fine in that tank.


----------



## Willow

But not feeder goldfish, of course. Maybe rosy reds or guppies. 
A friend of mine had 2 feeder goldies, and they got to be over 10" each, while living in a 20 gallon tank! They had reached 6" each while in a 10 gallon. One died, I gave the other one to a guy with a pond.


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x

Feeder goldfish are commons or comets, and they are the ones you wanna stay away from with tank that size, they do much better in a pond.


----------



## Guest

right. most people who buy comet goldfish buy them for ponds because they can reach 12 inches easily. that is what a feeder goldfish is, so it would be wise to stay away from them for a small tank.


----------



## BlueMaxx

china doll?


----------



## noobzie

maybe you can go to a chinese type of aquarium store. I think their prices are cheaper than a petsmart. I think i got mine for like 2-3 bux for a goldfish. That was like 3 years ago. When i recently bought a goldfish at a chinese aquarium store, it was 4 bux. Small kois that are about 4-6 inches are 4 bux too at that store, so i bought 3. The chinese stores are common in southern cali


----------



## WaterBoy~

well i dont live near a petsmart but the thing that will stay small for longest will be the comets (but tell the people you're getting it for that they grow to be a little over a foot long so theyll need to get a bigger tank but preferably a pond.)


----------



## Niki2105

No waterboy Comets grow faster as long as they are in the right size cage. Plus they will reach at least 12 inches if not more so they really shouldnt buy them unless they have a pond wich they could put them in.


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x

Yea comets will get to a foot in less than a year if in a bit volume of water.


----------



## awesome kid

mine, which were in my pond, grew almost 2 inches in a month! I was like woah.


----------

